# New wheels New look



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

The ride is more comfortable and steering is much easier with these wheels. I like the look and I'm liking it more everytime I see it. Perhaps in time I'll like it more then my HM2's.

They're SSR GT3 bright satin finish with polished lip 18x8.5 front and 18.9.5 rear.

Here are a couple pics what do you guys/gals think?








Next:








Next:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## Five4o (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

I love those wheels! They look great on your car :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## otto325ci (Apr 16, 2002)

they look tight, but they also look like they'll rub in the back is that the correct offset? 
also you should get the chrome bumper trims painted black it'll look much cleaner. :thumbup:


----------



## Lawaia (Oct 9, 2003)

Congrats on the new wheels! Looks awesome! :thumbup: 
BTW - keep the chrome trim... :thumbup:


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Lawaia said:


> Congrats on the new wheels! Looks awesome! :thumbup:
> BTW - keep the chrome trim... :thumbup:


Thanks!

I think the chrome and high gloss shadow trim fit the criteria of a luxury sedan IMO. After all the 540 is a Luxury Sedan with a sprorty disposition 



otto325ci said:


> they look tight, but they also look like they'll rub in the back is that the correct offset?
> also you should get the chrome bumper trims painted black it'll look much cleaner. :


The pic looks like it does but, they fit very much like the HM2's did and I have M5 liners. So far so good


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Fabulous - the wheels and your entire E39, I mean. :thumbup: 


-


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Fabulous - the wheels and your entire E39, I mean. :thumbup:
> 
> -


i agree..its nice....the SSRS look better than the Hamanns...with that nicely Polished lip...looks very nice...

Nice SHINE.... :thumbup:


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

That looks very nice. That door trim isn't stock or is it? I thought the chrome was on top, regardless it looks very nice.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

norcal 528i said:


> That looks very nice. That door trim isn't stock or is it? I thought the chrome was on top, regardless it looks very nice.


Thanks!

The chrome trim actually came that way when I purchased the car new in Nov 2001. I haven't seen another with the chrome trim on the bottom.


----------



## eyeopener (Jan 24, 2004)

Looking good! Did you notice a difference in handling or was that the same set up as before?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Those may be the nicest looking wheels I've seen....

(and the car looks SCHWEEEEET, too!)

Alex


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

eyeopener said:


> Looking good! Did you notice a difference in handling or was that the same set up as before?


Thanks!

The car feels more responsive while turning or just changing lanes. It feels more agile and a little more peppy. I don't have as much rubber making contact so my handling isn't as good, but it still handles great :thumbup:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

humanoid said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The car feels more responsive while turning or just changing lanes. It feels more agile and a little more peppy. I don't have as much rubber making contact so my handling isn't as good, but it still handles great :thumbup:


I wonder what the wheel and tires weigh compared to your old ones....did you happen to look into this?


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Malachi said:


> I wonder what the wheel and tires weigh compared to your old ones....did you happen to look into this?


I'll weigh the HM2's tomorrow with tires on them. I don't know what the tires weigh that are on the new wheels though. Someone here has to know what the Hamanns way in at?

By the way...I had my fenders flared out a little and I get zero rubbing now even with 600 lbs of weight. You don't notice that they're flared either.


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice. What color is your car?


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Bearcat said:


> Nice. What color is your car?


It's Orient Blue Metalic. The color looks slightly differnent in bright sunlight as apposed to a cloudy day.


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

humanoid said:


> It's Orient Blue Metalic. The color looks slightly differnent in bright sunlight as apposed to a cloudy day.


That's what I thought when I saw your signature photo. I have the same color on my 530is, but it looked a little darker in the photos with new rims.

What do you use for wax? leather cleaner?


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Bearcat said:


> That's what I thought when I saw your signature photo. I have the same color on my 530is, but it looked a little darker in the photos with new rims.
> 
> What do you use for wax? leather cleaner?


Zymol moslty, but lately im trying some chery polish finishing wax that i like a lot. A guy at the dealership detailing shop gave me a bottle of sunny wax? He said it leaves a nice dark shine. I tried it tonight but was to dark by the time I finished to get a good look at it. Have to check it out tomorrow. It was like a milky water when applying. It hazed up quickly and came off easily.

I just use Lexol for the leather. I use the cleaner and conditioner. 303 or my dash and door panels. Prime shine and stoner shine on or on shine spray spray for tires.

Here's another pic I took today. I didn't care for any of the 20 pics I took. Light wasn't right.


----------

